# Mo F-16 Modifying



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I keep practicing my F-16 modifications specifically as it relates to welding finger hooks onto a re-bent F-16. I’ve used 3 different welders in my modification journey and finally dropped the dollar on a dime-store inverter stick welder that might get repurposed as a boat anchor.
Even when I am able to run a weld with precision I think about all those folks that can figure out how to cold-bend a metal rod but may not have easy access to a welder. Yea of course finger hooks are not essential equipment. However, that little extra area to enhance the grip and point-ability isn’t a lousy thing!
After a morning of putting holes in my shirts I had an idea that may turn out okay. For a couple of dollars I picked up some single-split shaft collars on eBay. These are generally the same type of collars that Pocket Predator sells to make band attachment on a bent-rod frame a little simpler. The difference in these collars is that are split and clamp the the rod without using a set screw which will lead to marring and burrs on a bent rod frame.
Using a shaft collar like this also means the shooter can adjust them to a place that accommodates arthritis and broken-up fingers.
Honestly I do give myself a headache fiddling with stuff that is better left alone. Yet there was a time in my youth when some of my best toys came out of pieces of junk because that is what I had access too.
Today I can afford the Holy Grail of all Slingshot frames but I somehow can’t stop hoping to turn nothing into something! If you go down this road I wish for you the best of luck! Mo


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Anything that gives you a consistent grip is a good thing.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

get some, great mods mo


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

They look fantastic!! All buisiness!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those collars are going to save a bunch of shirts, Mo!
Great idea!


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

I should have some developments on my F16, just waiting for some free time to do so.

Good work, I like the locking collars on the forks. 👍


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

Mo, I like your innovations. The split collars look like they might serve the purpose for thumb and finger holds. While you are searching for "improvements" you might try wrapping the collars and nearby fork rods with old bands. This will cushion the sharp edges and provide a grippy surface for more secure holds with less squeezing force. 

I have been cold bending my own slings using 1/4" steel rod. The slings do work very well and are tough in daily use. I too would like a good welder, but it is hard to justify for the rare use I would give it and I don't have a local friend with a welder. Wrapping the forks with used bands has been a good substitute for welded ears.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

ZippyBands said:


> Mo, I like your innovations. The split collars look like they might serve the purpose for thumb and finger holds. While you are searching for "improvements" you might try wrapping the collars and nearby fork rods with old bands. This will cushion the sharp edges and provide a grippy surface for more secure holds with less squeezing force.
> 
> I have been cold bending my own slings using 1/4" steel rod. The slings do work very well and are tough in daily use. I too would like a good welder, but it is hard to justify for the rare use I would give it and I don't have a local friend with a welder. Wrapping the forks with used bands has been a good substitute for welded ears.


I was thinking along those same lines when I looked at the closeup photos of the collars. Once they are placed where the shooter likes them then wrapping them up would be a smart move. I used foam and tape on a couple of Dankung Antelopes that got ‘forever borrowed’ by a couple of friends that I introduced to the joy of the slingshot. They were not beautiful frames when I was done but they shot them with ease.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

anothe awesome mod Mo! i too like trying to make something out of nothings,think they call it "upcycling" nowdays,lol. good job on the collars idea


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

MO, what size are the collars? Im going to get some , Im getting kinda enchanted with these wire slings


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> MO, what size are the collars? Im going to get some , Im getting kinda enchanted with these wire slings


Steve, Here is a link on Ebay for the ones I got. They are 1/4" and I decided to go with the Single Split. They have Double Split as well as the Solid Collar like the one Pocket Predators offers. 








1/4" Inch Single Split Shaft Stop Collar (10 PCS) - Black Oxide Finish FREE SHIP | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1/4" Inch Single Split Shaft Stop Collar (10 PCS) - Black Oxide Finish FREE SHIP at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

thank you!


----------

